# Unscharfes Hintergrund ?



## ebimog (28. Januar 2004)

Ich habe ein Nikon D100 mit  eine 35-70 Objektiv darauf, ich Fotografiere überwiegend mit dem Studioblitz , aber der Hintergrund bleibt immer scharf, obwohl ich die Blende auf 5,6 gestelle habe , wird der Hintergrund  trotzdem Scharf, kann eine mir  sagen,  was ich machen soll, damit ich ein  unscharfes Hintergrund bekomme?

Vielen Dank


Ebimog


----------



## mortimer (28. Januar 2004)

Die Schärfentiefe hängt nicht nur von der Blende ab, sondern sehr stark auch von der verwendeten Brennweite. Grob gesagt: Je kürzer die Brennweite, desto mehr Schärfentiefe. Dein Objektiv  hat keinen echten Telebereich, also wirst Du Dich auch bei 70 mm noch relativ schwertun, mit selektiver Schärfe.
Außerdem ist 5,6 auch keine besonders große Blende. Gibt die Optik nicht mehr her ?
Vielleicht bekommst Du ein günstiges 105er, das wäre eine klassische Portraitbrennweite, mit dem Du das Objekt wunderbar "freistellen" kannst.

mortimer


----------



## Vitalis (28. Januar 2004)

Wie mortimer schon geschrieben hat, liegt das zum einen an dem relativ kleinen Brennweitenbereich Deines Objektivs und zum anderen an der kleinsten Blende 5,6. Als ich angefangen habe analog zu fotografieren, hatte ich auch mal so ein lichtschwaches Standard-Zoom und war über die die große Schärfentiefe auch sehr enttäuscht. Der Hintergrund wurde einfach nicht  richtig unscharf.

Auch da stimme ich mortimer zu, Du brauchst entweder ein Objektiv mit einer kleineren Anfangs-Blende (z.B. 2,8) oder ein Teleobjektiv ab 100mm. 

Je näher Du ans Motiv heran gehst, je größer die gewählte Brennweite und je kleiner die Blendenzahl, desto unschärfer wird der Hintergrund.

Gruß,
Vita


----------



## mortimer (28. Januar 2004)

Auch da stimme ich ebimog zu, Du brauchst entweder ein Objektiv mit einer kleineren Anfangs-Blende (z.B. 2,8) oder ein Teleobjektiv ab 100mm. 


Na, eigentlich hatte ebimog gefragt, und mortimer geantwortet ... 
PS: 2,8 ist eine größere Blende , keine kleinere 

freundlich, mortimer


----------



## Vitalis (28. Januar 2004)

Ups  Hab's korrigiert.. 



> PS: 2,8 ist eine größere Blende , keine kleinere


Hm, eigentlich: 2,8 ist eine größere Blendenöffnung, eine kleinere Blendenzahl und eine kleinere Blende. Wobei letzteres vielleicht unglücklich und mißverständlich ausgedrückt ist.


----------



## mortimer (28. Januar 2004)

Technisch stimmts jetzt. 
In der Praxis ist es so, dass kein Fotograf den ich kenne (-und das sind viele), mit dem Begriff "Blendenzahl" operiert. " Welche Blende hast Du?" , meint die Öffnung, und nicht die Verhältniszahl.

D.h : Blende 1,8 ist große Blende ,  Blende  32 ist kleine Blende

Ich erklärs Anfängern gern so:
Große Blende ist großes Loch im Objektiv. ( Einfach vorne reinschauen und drehen).



 

hoffentlich nicht zu schulmeisterlich,
mortimer


----------



## Vitalis (28. Januar 2004)

Hm, hast eigentlich recht. Wenn ich drüber nachdenke, sagt das jeder so.


----------



## mortimer (28. Januar 2004)

...und dem armen ebimog wirds schon ganz schwindlig...


----------



## ebimog (28. Januar 2004)

vielen vielen vielen Dank an euch beiden,  ich werde mir ne 100 oder 105 Objektiv zulegen, jetzt ist die Frage , welche Marke den? Nikon oder Sigma oder ..?

nomals Danke 

ebimog


----------



## mortimer (28. Januar 2004)

Oioioi,

solche Fragen arten schnell in einen Glaubenskrieg aus   

Ich persönlich hab das 105er Nikkor  macro. Spitzenteil, aber recht teuer. 
Suche bei : fotomagazin Sonderheft, 400 Objektive im Test


mortimer


----------



## ebimog (2. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mortimer _
> *Oioioi,
> 
> solche Fragen arten schnell in einen Glaubenskrieg aus
> ...



Diese 105er ist aber kein Zoom? Da ich Akt Fotos mache, brauche ich eine Zoom, ich habe mir jetzt über ebay eine Nikon Nikkor AF 28-105 mm  /3.5 geholt. 

Gruß

ebimog


----------



## mortimer (2. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ebimog _
> *Diese 105er ist aber kein Zoom? Da ich Akt Fotos mache, brauche ich eine Zoom, ich habe mir jetzt über ebay eine Nikon Nikkor AF 28-105 mm  /3.5 geholt.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Du BRAUCHST ein Zoom ?
Die Fotografie ist 100 Jahre ohne Zooms ausgekommen  
Ein Zoom-Objektiv ist optisch immer ein Kompromiß und niemals so gut wie eine Festbrennweite. Aber praktischer ist natürlich ein Universalzoom, da gebe ich Dir recht...


mortimer


----------



## ebimog (2. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mortimer _
> *Du BRAUCHST ein Zoom ?
> Die Fotografie ist 100 Jahre ohne Zooms ausgekommen
> Ein Zoom-Objektiv ist optisch immer ein Kompromiß und niemals so gut wie eine Festbrennweite. Aber praktischer ist natürlich ein Universalzoom, da gebe ich Dir recht...
> ...





Nicht nur ich brauche alleine nicht ein Zoom, Es sind vor mir auch andere Fotografen ,die diese Uni.- Zoom vermißten und daher hat  die Fotoindustrie  diese auch  hergestellt. 
     

Aber was ist Deine Meinung dazu?  ist es diese 2.8 /105 mm auch für die Akt Fotografie und kleine Räume geeignet? Wenn ja kannst Du bitte mir paar Beispiele zeigen.

Vielen Danke für die Infos.

Gruß

ebimog


----------



## mortimer (2. Februar 2004)

Willst Du wirklich das Problem: "kleines Studio" mit einem Weitwinkel lösen?
Dann übersiehst Du einen ganz wesentlichen Punkt: Verschiedene Brennweiten stellen ein Objekt verschieden dar! Versuchs doch mal : Fotografiere einfach ein Auto formatfüllend erstens mit 28mm, zweitens mit 105mm. Die Proportionen des Wagens werden sich verändern. Bei einem Gesicht ist's genau gleich. Was denkst Du wohl, warum Portraitfotografen nicht mit 20 oder 400mm fotografieren?

Natürlich werden Zooms gerne verwendet, ich benütze sie selbstverständlich auch. Aber Dein Grundproblem war ja mangelnde Schärfentiefe, und Festbrennweiten sind nun mal in der Regel viel lichtstärker. Das heißt, Du hast damit mehr Gestaltungsspielraum.
Bildbeispiele zum Thema gibts im Internet mehr als genug, und die Anschaffung des einen oder anderen Lehrbuchs zum Thema Portraitfotografie wäre auch kein Fehler...
Außerdem will und kann Dich hier niemand zu etwas zwingen! Tu was Dir Spaß macht, aber komm mir dann nicht nächste Woche mit dem Thread " Hilfe, bei meinem Model sind die Füße größer als der Kopf".    

mortimer


----------



## ebimog (2. Februar 2004)

Keine Angst werde nicht mit diese dumme Frage zu Dir kommen.

          

Gruß

ebimog


----------

